# Adding House Plants to help filter water



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a 55 Gallon with 2 Fluval C4's, Fluval Sky LED'S, Santa Monica DROP.2 Algae Scrubber.

I have the 2 Fluval C4's sending water right into the baskets to pass the roots of the plants and then down into the tank.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I like it, really cleaver way to cover the top of the tank and become a healthy thing not only for the tank but for your home as well. Is there something to bring the water spilling over the hob in the back to the plants in the front? Like a piece of plexiglass?

Could adding a bubble wand to the plant substrate to help water flow through the plants and circulate water through it? Kinda like a sponge filter.

How long has it been in? Any positive or negative findings?

Type of plant? Pythos?


----------



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

As it sits right now, the water coming out of the HOB's go right into the both planters from the back, I did not even think about adding bubblers to both plants substrate " Thanks friend " it would help out a bunch I would think.

I have had it up and running for 1 day so can't really give any pro's or con's to it, but I can imagine there could only be pro's.

Yes the plant's are Pythos, best plant in my opinion for something like this.


----------



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

I wonder if I zip tied air stones the the bottom of the planters if the bubbles would work there way in or just around and up the sides of the planters???

I will do some research tomorrow.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Yea I would think the bubbles would help draw water through and add a level of biological filtration, and a slight mechanical filtration, too. I don't have any experience with this type of plant at all. Maybe the bioload in the tank will help the plants grow substantially to the point the roots poke out the holes of the thingy you got them in.

Do they provide oxygen to the water or are only for nutrient export?

Lighting demands?

I would think the need to be in the substrate for better performance, otherwise the bubbles might just "go around" the thingy.


----------



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

They are only for nutrient export, the Pythos are low light plants so they get what comes through the windows and the kitchen light.

Yes I will put them in the bottom of both planters, probably the best place for them.

I have a Santa Monica Algae Scrubber in the tank also, it works great at keeping algae at bay in the tank.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Maybe now you will find you won't need it. When I added plants to my tank I noticed the algae rate of growth slowed. It slowed so much I don't run my uv sterilizer anymore.

Awesome project I may have to try it on my next tank. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks, I will keep you informed on how it goes.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I just stick these plants in the water as stems and they develop roots. The plant grows on top and over the side of the tank. Some fish hide or play in the roots. Some fish, need I say Mbuna, eat the roots as fast as they grow but the plant stays green. The pot could be a great idea for tanks with plant nibblers. I also notice sometimes the plants will send roots into a hang on filter. It does not seem to impede the filter, but it is surprising to find it full of roots. Some of the old timer fish keepers have been doing this for years. Rosario Lacorte is one. If you have large open top aquariums, Alternanthera aquatica will grow all over the top of the tank and spill out hanging over the sides of the tank or even bridging over to the next tank. It's sometimes sold as a pond plant, trade name Neptune's Crown, not a house plant, but it will grow out of the pond onto the banks. There is also a type of cactus that will grow rooted in the aquarium. It looked really other worldly, but after getting spined once too often, out it went. The roots have spines too.


----------



## css49015 (Feb 22, 2016)

I was going to stick the plants in the tank and use Christmas light holders to hold then up but liked the thought of running my HOB water through the planters.

I did add bubblers to both planters, we will see if it changes anything but cant hurt.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Great idea! I've had golden pothos growing out of the top of just about aquarium I've had but have set it up the lazy way described by Mcdaphnia. I may have to try it the way you've gone especially in my uaru tank. They've eaten the roots right down (amazingly the plant has stayed green for months and still grows new leaves).


----------

